# Atrial Fibrillation



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Lincoln's diagnosis, he's beautiful. 

I'm not familiar with this nor have any experience with it. 
I did a search on the forum to see if any threads came up but none did. 

Sending good thoughts to you and Lincoln.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

I hope there is some relief or reduction in frequency soon. He looks like the best of buddies. Maybe your vet could get at least a phone consult? Perhaps one of the vet schools would be willing... Purdue, u of Illinois, u of ca, Davis...
Is there one closer to you, worth a drive? You also might have more time to call a few than your vet does....

Big hugs to you and Lincoln.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Thank you to both. t was able to schedule us an appointment at a large animal hospital that not only has ultrasound on site but also has a cardiologist. We have an appointment with both tomorrow morning. I hope it goes well. He really is such a wonderful dog. Last September we brought home, Bear, who is now 11 months old. They became fast friends. Bear was by far the easiest 8 week old to train and I attribute that greatly to Lincoln. From the start, he has taken Bear under his wing. The two are inseparable. 

I’ll update the forum on our appointment.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry you and Lincoln are going through this. It's great that you got an appointment for the ultrasound and cardiologist so quickly. I am hoping for a best case scenario tomorrow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to get him in. Hopefully you will get some answers.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this about your beautiful boy. and what a darling pup. and yes, I think many, if not most, times puppies are easier to train when they are with an older dog. when we got litter mates KayCee and Hunter, we had a 5 year old golden, and they learned very fast what was expected of them when let out.

I hope you can get some good news for your boy. My hubby has A-FIB and takes two meds for it.. I wish I could tell you more about it in dogs. Will check back for up date this afternoon.


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

We saw the cardiologist yesterday. She was very thorough: cardiac echo, EKG, blood pressure etc. Through the whole appointment Lincoln was a real trouper. As it turns out, he does not have A-Fib. One view of the ultrasound shows that it looks like he has a tumor in one of his heart chambers. She couldn’t say for 100% because she likes to be able to view it from two sides and could only see it from one. However, it has all the signs of a tumor. Last year in May he had been diagnosed with Hemangiomas in the abdomen. She believes that this is hemangiosarcoma. The episode he had was most likely a small bleed from the tumor which caused his heart to beat wildly and him to pant. She suggested we give him Mushroom I’m-Yunity to help prevent further bleeds. Although, the news isn’t good at least we can keep our sweet boy comfortable and hopefully have him for as long as possible. I wonder if anyone else has given their pet this supplement and if so, what was the outcome.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

If that is the same as the Yunnan Baio(spelling), there have been many on here who have used it with success for bleeds. I'm so sorry for your handsome boy's diagnosis. Hemangio is evil!!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> If that is the same as the Yunnan Baio(spelling), there have been many on here who have used it with success for bleeds. I'm so sorry for your handsome boy's diagnosis. Hemangio is evil!!


Thank you for your kind comments. Yes, it is the same as Yunnan and the reviews are mostly positive. We are happy for every day we have with our boy and so is Bear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this new about Lincoln. 

If you do a search for I'm Yunity or Yunnan Baiyao on the Forum search feature, several threads will come up you can read through. Several members have used it and it has helped. 

Prayers you have many days to come with Lincoln.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy's diagnosis. I remember you saying that he had been diagnosed last year but then they thought they were wrong.  It's wonderful that he's been such a good influence on Bear and that you got more precious time with him. I hope the supplement works well for him.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

He is a love. Golden hugs and peace to you both.


----------

